# Snow Day New to me Blackhawk Pictures



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am off work today due to a good layer of ICE then 6" of snow on top of that.
People up North, don't laugh. I know you guy's know what and how to operate in snow. But in my state especially the southern part of the state we never ever get snow hardly. I have lived in Kentucky 12 years now and a light dusting that is gone in a couple of hours once a year is usually all we get. Any way work was closed today due to the weather so I finally got out and took some pictures of my two new Blackhawks.
I really like these guns, the way they look and feel. I have shot the 357 but not the Bisley 44 as of yet. I have grips coming for the Bisley 44 so it will look like the 357. I Love the Faux Ivory Ruger grips on a Blued gun.
Anyway here are the pictures.

My 357 first






Now the Bisley


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice!

(Monosyllabic? Moi?)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll see that "nice", and raise it to "VERY nice!"


jstanfield103, did you install that red front sight insert yourself?


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

DJ,
No I did not install the sight. In fact I was just nosing around on GunBroker not going to buy anything when I saw this gun. It had a starting bid of $375. with two days left. I put a bid on it because it did have the red ramp front sight. I could not believe it when no one else even put a bid on it. I got it in and this thing was pristine. I called the guy that I got it off of (Gun Smith) He told me he put the red ramp front sight in several years ago for the customer that owned it. He said that the guy just past away and he bought it off of his estate. The guy really took care of this gun. 1985 model. To bad that I had to receive it the way I did with the original owner passing away. I asked the Gun Smith how much he would charge me to do my Bisley model Black Hawk and he told me to take the cylinder off the gun, send it USPS to him and the ramp would be $60. I ended up just using red fingernail polish instead on the Bisley.


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful! Two fantastic looking guns you have there!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree that it's sad how the pistol came to be offered for sale, but I think the previous owner would want for it to go to a person who will appreciate and take good care of it, vs some doofus who might throw it under the seat of his pickup and leave it for a couple of years. With the handgun now in your possession, I think the previous owner is resting easily.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

jstanfield103 said:


> People up North, don't laugh. I know you guy's know what and how to operate in snow. But in my state especially the southern part of the state we never ever get snow hardly.


That's okay, you ladies down south need to learn snow and ice too!  Great looking Rugers. Those are enough to make you an Alaskan man!! Woot, woot!


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Scorpion8, I got a good laugh out of that, well maybe not a good laugh but it did bring a smile to my face.


----------

